# COVID Vaccine Facts



## Eric

This thread is for informational purposes only, it will be stuck to the top and closed, please refer to Matt's COVID-19 thread for discussion.  We get a lot of guest traffic and just want to do our part to inform people of the facts. All of this comes directly from the CDC Myths and Facts page.

Myths and Facts about COVID-19 Vaccines​Updated July 7, 2021
Languages
Print
*How do I know which COVID-19 vaccine information sources are accurate?*
Accurate vaccine information is critical and can help stop common myths and rumors.
It can be difficult to know which sources of information you can trust. Before considering vaccine information on the Internet, check that the information comes from a credible source and is updated on a regular basis. Learn more about finding credible vaccine information.
Bust Common Myths and Learn the Facts​
*Can receiving a COVID-19 vaccine cause you to be magnetic?*​




*No. *Receiving a COVID-19 vaccine will not make you magnetic, including at the site of vaccination which is usually your arm. COVID-19 vaccines do not contain ingredients that can produce an electromagnetic field at the site of your injection. All COVID-19 vaccines are free from metals.
Learn more about the ingredients in the COVID-19 vaccinations authorized for use in the United States.
*Do any of the COVID-19 vaccines authorized for use in the United States shed or release any of their components?*​




*No.* Vaccine shedding is the term used to describe the release or discharge of any of the vaccine components in or outside of the body. Vaccine shedding can only occur when a vaccine contains a weakened version of the virus. None of the vaccines authorized for use in the U.S. contain a live virus. mRNA and viral vector vaccines are the two types of currently authorized COVID-19 vaccines available.
Learn more about mRNA and viral vector COVID-19 vaccines.
*Is it safe for me to get a COVID-19 vaccine if I would like to have a baby one day?*​




*Yes. *If you are trying to become pregnant now or want to get pregnant in the future, you may get a COVID-19 vaccine when one is available to you.
There is currently no evidence that COVID-19 vaccination causes any problems with pregnancy, including the development of the placenta. In addition, there is no evidence that female or male fertility problems are a side effect of any vaccine, including COVID-19 vaccines.
*Will a COVID-19 vaccine alter my DNA?*​




*No.* COVID-19 vaccines do not change or interact with your DNA in any way. Both mRNA and viral vector COVID-19 vaccines deliver instructions (genetic material) to our cells to start building protection against the virus that causes COVID-19. However, the material never enters the nucleus of the cell, which is where our DNA is kept.
Learn more about mRNA and viral vector COVID-19 vaccines.
*Will getting a COVID-19 vaccine cause me to test positive for COVID-19 on a viral test?*​




*No.* None of the authorized and recommended COVID-19 vaccines cause you to test positive on viral tests, which are used to see if you have a *current infection*.
If your body develops an immune response to vaccination, which is the goal, you may test positive on some antibody tests. Antibody tests indicate you had a *previous infection* and that you may have some level of protection against the virus.
Learn more about the possibility of COVID-19 illness after vaccination


----------



## Eric

From the FDA: 
Why You Should Not Use Ivermectin to Treat or Prevent COVID-19​Here’s What You Need to Know about Ivermectin​
The FDA has not authorized or approved ivermectin for use in preventing or treating COVID-19 in humans or animals. Ivermectin is approved for human use to treat infections caused by some parasitic worms and head lice and skin conditions like rosacea.
Currently available data do not show ivermectin is effective against COVID-19. Clinical trials assessing ivermectin tablets for the prevention or treatment of COVID-19 in people are ongoing.
Taking large doses of ivermectin is dangerous.
If your health care provider writes you an ivermectin prescription, fill it through a legitimate source such as a pharmacy, and take it _exactly_ as prescribed. 
Never use medications intended for animals on yourself or other people. Animal ivermectin products are very different from those approved for humans. Use of animal ivermectin for the prevention or treatment of COVID-19 in humans is dangerous. 
What is Ivermectin and How is it Used?​Ivermectin tablets are approved by the FDA to treat people with intestinal strongyloidiasis and onchocerciasis, two conditions caused by parasitic worms. In addition, some topical forms of ivermectin are approved to treat external parasites like head lice and for skin conditions such as rosacea. 

Some forms of animal ivermectin are approved to prevent heartworm disease and treat certain internal and external parasites. It’s important to note that these products are different from the ones for people, and safe only when used in animals as prescribed.

When Can Taking Ivermectin Be Unsafe?​The FDA has not authorized or approved ivermectin for the treatment or prevention of COVID-19 in people or animals. Ivermectin has not been shown to be safe or effective for these indications.

There’s a lot of misinformation around, and you may have heard that it’s okay to take large doses of ivermectin. It is not okay. 

Even the levels of ivermectin for approved human uses can interact with other medications, like blood-thinners. You can also overdose on ivermectin, which can cause nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, hypotension (low blood pressure), allergic reactions (itching and hives), dizziness, ataxia (problems with balance), seizures, coma and even death. 

Ivermectin Products for Animals Are Different from Ivermectin Products for People​For one thing, animal drugs are often highly concentrated because they are used for large animals like horses and cows, which weigh a lot more than we do—a ton or more. Such high doses can be highly toxic in humans. Moreover, the FDA reviews drugs not just for safety and effectiveness of the active ingredients, but also for the inactive ingredients. Many inactive ingredients found in  products for animals aren’t evaluated for use in people. Or they are included in much greater quantity than those used in people. In some cases, we don’t know how those inactive ingredients will affect how ivermectin is absorbed in the human body.


----------



## Eric

This is an excellent description of how this (and all) vaccine works. Funny and educational.

Watch the new #FamilyGuy Short! Stewie and Brian travel inside Peter’s body to explain how vaccines work. Have questions about the COVID-19 vaccines? Visit http://www.GetVaccineAnswers.org for the most accurate and timely facts.


----------



## Eric

There is concern that the COVID vaccine may cause fertility issues, according to the CDC says _there is currently no evidence shows that any vaccines, including COVID-19 vaccines, cause fertility problems (problems trying to get pregnant) in women or men._

More from the CDC.

What You Need to Know About COVID-19 Vaccination and Fertility

COVID-19 vaccination is recommended for everyone 12 years of age and older, including people who are trying to get pregnant now or might become pregnant in the future, as well as their partners.
Currently no evidence shows that any vaccines, including COVID-19 vaccines, cause fertility problems (problems trying to get pregnant) in women or men.
If you get pregnant after receiving your first shot of a COVID-19 vaccine that requires two doses (i.e., Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine or Moderna COVID-19 vaccine), you should get your second shot to get as much protection as possible.
CDC and Medical Professionals Recommend COVID-19 Vaccination for People Who Want to Have Children​COVID-19 vaccination is recommended for everyone 12 years of age and older, including people who are trying to get pregnant now or might become pregnant in the future, as well as their partners.
Professional medical organizations serving people of reproductive age, including adolescents, emphasize that there is no evidence that COVID-19 vaccination causes a loss of fertility.1–4 These organizations also recommend COVID-19 vaccination for people who may consider getting pregnant in the future.
Professional societies for male reproduction recommend that men who want to have babies in the future be offered COVID-19 vaccination.5 There is no evidence that vaccines, including COVID-19 vaccines, cause male fertility problems.


----------

